# How to store Netlea



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

I currently have netlea in my tank with just driftwood and plants. I want to remake my tank for neos because they don't need as much care and are more versatile. I'm planning on giving the netlea to a friend who has crystals, so I'm wondering, how do I store the netlea? Can I just treat it like sand and put it into a bag? If I dry it, will it still be usable after?


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

ScarletFire said:


> I currently have netlea in my tank with just driftwood and plants. I want to remake my tank for neos because they don't need as much care and are more versatile. I'm planning on giving the netlea to a friend who has crystals, so I'm wondering, how do I store the netlea? Can I just treat it like sand and put it into a bag? If I dry it, will it still be usable after?


Drain as much water as you can, and put it in a bag.
Double, triple bag it in case the bags rip. 
That is all


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

It's not going to be used for a while though. When I say a while, I mean a few months or more.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

I have washed my netlea really good n just put it in a 5 gal bucket it's been months dried n it looks good still im sure it's ok for awhile


----------

